# Lesco or Spyker spreader?



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Broken every HD and Lowes Scotts spreaders available. Finally biting the bullet. Considering Lesco, Spyker, Earthway, or Agrifab.

I have 25,000 sq ft of lawn and need to use the spreader often. It's cut up in several irregularly shaped sections, a tow behind spreader won't work well. Earthway is clearly liked and used by many here. The Lesco 50 and 80 seems to be on a lot of people's wishlist. I can't find much about Spyker, but the specs are solid. I don't mind paying for quality.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

After some more research, I've narrowed it down to...

Lesco 50lb 092807
Spyker SPY50L-1P 
Earthway 2150


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

learningeveryday said:


> Broken every HD and Lowes Scotts spreaders available. Finally biting the bullet. Considering Lesco, Spyker, Earthway, or Agrifab.
> 
> I have 25,000 sq ft of lawn and need to use the spreader often. It's cut up in several irregularly shaped sections, a tow behind spreader won't work well. Earthway is clearly liked and used by many here. The Lesco 50 and 80 seems to be on a lot of people's wishlist. I can't find much about Spyker, but the specs are solid. I don't mind paying for quality.


The Lesco also offers the ability to convert to a boom-type push sprayer via the Gregson-Clark Spreadermate.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Wow! Just looked up the spreadermate and it's great! It's on the wishlist now.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

The spreader mate is slick. According to their website they work with Lesco, Earthway, and Spyker. If you are going that route, I would check to see what models of spreader work with the spreader mate.

I have a Spyker spreader. I have been using it for 7 years now and it has been great. My Hopper bottom plate mounting tabs broke last year. The spreader still works, but the calibration for slot opening is off. I have a part on order to repair it.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Spyker!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

I vote Lesco. Had a 2150 and it was ok. Lesco is by far a much better spreader imo. If I were you, I'd check out for them on FB marketplace. Tons of deals pop up on there for 50%+ vs what you're looking at paying new.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

The new Spyker Ergo


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

That's the spyker I had listed above. It's 40lbs lighter than the lesco, but also 10" shorter. In this case, I think heavier might be better in terms of quality, and taller is definitely better. The extra weight is concerning in regards to how easy it is to push. The frames are both made of steel. Lesco lists it as carbon steel and Spyker lists theirs as powder coated steel. The spyker has an enclosed metal gearbox. I cannot find those specs for the Lesco, they only say enclosed gearbox.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm starting to think the Lesco weights are incorrect. If you look at some of the other spreaders, they are 90 and 100 pounds. Most models are double the weight of similar models. Could Lesco be adding the weight of the filled bucket in the specs?

Leaning towards the Spyker today. Local site-one guys didn't know anything about them. Spyker logo says since 1868. I think it's time I give them a call to learn more about the company and product. I like the product, but it's $100 more than the Lesco.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Look at any landscape rig driving down the road. All Lesco spreaders, enough said.


----------



## mre_man_76 (Aug 4, 2018)

I have the stainless steel ergo pro and love it. I use it often and no concerns of it holding up over time. Can't comment on the lesco but the spread pattern of the spyker is a dream. Handles large and very small professional grade oriole superbly. Gone are the days when I had stripes in my lawn due to uneven spread patterns. Which ever route you go make sure you get an edge guard. It will come in handy.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Can get the Lesco for $259.42 and the Spyker for $338.14


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Wolverine said:


> Look at any landscape rig driving down the road. All Lesco spreaders, enough said.


Although I agree we see Lescos around here, you see quite a few Andersons as well. Those orange wheels are a dead giveaway.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I ordered the Spyker SPY50L-1P


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

learningeveryday said:


> I ordered the Spyker SPY50L-1P


You are going to like that spreader. :thumbup:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

learningeveryday said:


> I ordered the Spyker SPY50L-1P


Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

learningeveryday said:


> I ordered the Spyker SPY50L-1P


Congrats on the spreader!! You will not be disappointed :thumbup: I've had mine for well over 10 years without any issues and it has been a pleasure to use each and every time. I use mine in a sprayer setup more now than as a spreader but it's nice to have options.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I would have definitely ordered a pull behind or electric spreader for a lawn that size


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> I ordered the Spyker SPY50L-1P


I'm just happy you did not order the Lesco 50lb, that would have been a mistake. It's the 80lb you want with the stainless frame. The other benefit of the 80lb Lesco is the Gregson Clark sprayer. I own two of these spreaders, one for dry and one to hold my sprayer. I spray more than spread by far. I melt my nitrogen and spray it when I spray my iron and growth regulator. I spray my pre-emergents and broadcast spray herbicides. The only thing I really spread lately is slow release nitrogen and fungicide but even that can be sprayed.

Anyhow, you will like the Spyker. The few I have seen have been well built.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

CenlaLowell said:


> I would have definitely ordered a pull behind or electric spreader for a lawn that size


My lawn is split up into many irregular size sections, with tight areas, landscaping, paths, and trees. A pull behind won't work well for me. I didn't go with an electric front or rear mount for my mower because I don't want product all over my new ztr (which cost me way too much $). I also do not believe I could get a consistent application with my ztr. It's really not that much area...its under 3/4 of an acre.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the Spyker SPY50L-1P
> ...


I was able to see the Lesco 50, 80, and the spyker 50 next to each other. I didn't get to test them loaded, but it was an easy decision.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

learningeveryday said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> > learningeveryday said:
> ...


What was the biggesr reason? My local farm and home store has 2 used Lesco spreaders for sale. They both 50 lb versions. I currently have a Earthway 2050p so i feel like its an upgrade but maybe not a big enough one?


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

The spyker is at a better angle, easier to push, metal gears with zerk fitting, sturdier when loaded, and actually holds 70lbs of product. Watch closely in this youtube video and you can see some of these differences. When I called Spyker, I got the feeling they would provide great customer service down the road.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEAfS4x2wxI

This video shows the capacity compared to 70 and 80lb competitor models
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP6sL4s2CiM


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I ordered it from Northern tool. Used discount code 269021 for $20 off!


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Received today. It was dropped shipped directly from Spyker (Brinly). It was badly damaged. This was not the fault of Fedex. The packaging is severely lacking protection. There is no protection between the spreader and the box. Several parts of the spreader easily punctured the thin cardboard and are damaged. I have contacted Northern Tool and Spyker. I'm waiting for a response.

I read that the Spyker spreaders were made in USA. Manufacturing must have changed. It's clearly stamped on the box, made in China.


----------



## greencare (Sep 14, 2019)

learningeveryday said:


> Received today. It was dropped shipped directly from Spyker (Brinly). It was badly damaged. This was not the fault of Fedex. The packaging is severely lacking protection. There is no protection between the spreader and the box. Several parts of the spreader easily punctured the thin cardboard and are damaged. I have contacted Northern Tool and Spyker. I'm waiting for a response.
> 
> *I read that the Spyker spreaders were made in USA. Manufacturing must have changed.* It's clearly stamped on the box, made in China.


'Made in the USA' label has a very strict criteria to it. Almost every part has to be manufactured in the U.S. A spreader made entirely in the U.S. would probably cost thousands.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

I bet! It was not a factor in my decision, or a distant thought. Made in China is stamped in big letters on all four sides of the box. It was hard to not think about what I had read, while I was taking photos of the damage.


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> Received today. It was dropped shipped directly from Spyker (Brinly). It was badly damaged. This was not the fault of Fedex. The packaging is severely lacking protection. There is no protection between the spreader and the box. Several parts of the spreader easily punctured the thin cardboard and are damaged. I have contacted Northern Tool and Spyker. I'm waiting for a response.
> 
> I read that the Spyker spreaders were made in USA. Manufacturing must have changed. It's clearly stamped on the box, made in China.
> [/quot
> ...


----------



## 2018stanleycup (Mar 31, 2020)

learningeveryday said:


> Received today. It was dropped shipped directly from Spyker (Brinly). It was badly damaged. This was not the fault of Fedex. The packaging is severely lacking protection. There is no protection between the spreader and the box. Several parts of the spreader easily punctured the thin cardboard and are damaged. I have contacted Northern Tool and Spyker. I'm waiting for a response.
> 
> I read that the Spyker spreaders were made in USA. Manufacturing must have changed. It's clearly stamped on the box, made in China.


I had the same issue with mine, it was badly damaged. It was a pain in the neck to get a new one delivered.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

TNTurf said:


> learningeveryday said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered the Spyker SPY50L-1P
> ...


Do you think the Spreader-Mate can fit the Spyker 80 lb stainless steel spreader?

https://shop.spyker.com/Shop-Spyker-ERGO-PRO-SPY80-1S-Broadcast-Spreader


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

@learningeveryday can you please give an update on your new Spyker? There's a 20% off sale now and we are all considering and would like to "learn" from your experience 

I'm personally curious if you thought the 80lb one would be better since it is really not that much more expensive given the size of your lawn or do you think the 50lb (70lb) is sufficient.


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

The 50lb tub holds a lot of product. I wouldn't want to push more than it holds for my size lawn. I have a lot of hills. A flat lawn would be ideal for the 80lb tub. I had extremely high expectations for the price. I don't have any major complaints, but I do think it's an overpriced tool.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have the 120lb hopper version and even though I don't really use it for spreading anymore, when I have 12 gallons in the spray tank it's still fairly easy to push and of course it gets lighter as you go  I have had mine for well over 10 years now without any issues. I bought mine before Brinly bought them out. I have the equivalent of the S60-12020


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

Is the Stainless Steel version really worth it over the welded construction for residential use?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

VALawnNoob said:


> Is the Stainless Steel version really worth it over the welded construction for residential use?


The Stainless Steel version will technically last longer than the standard version so it will basically be the last spreader you will have to buy. Buy once, cry once


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

The stainless will last forever. I have a 10 year old stainless spyker that is still going strong. I have replaced 2 plastic parts for a total cost of ~10 USD since buying it. Will it really be a big difference for a homeowner? Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## VALawnNoob (Jun 9, 2020)

in the end, i opted not to purchase any and take advantage of the 20% off  . once i saw the assembly instructions and the thought of a big 80# SS in my garage and stink eye from wife i decided against it. do these coupons appear often? I feel like I can make a much better case in the spring vs now


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

VALawnNoob said:


> in the end, i opted not to purchase any and take advantage of the 20% off  . once i saw the assembly instructions and the thought of a big 80# SS in my garage and stink eye from wife i decided against it. do these coupons appear often? I feel like I can make a much better case in the spring vs now


I've never seen 20% off Spyker spreaders so I have no idea if they will do this again. I will say it seems like Spyker is more active on Social Media as of late.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

VALawnNoob said:


> in the end, i opted not to purchase any and take advantage of the 20% off  . once i saw the assembly instructions and the thought of a big 80# SS in my garage and stink eye from wife i decided against it. do these coupons appear often? I feel like I can make a much better case in the spring vs now


Buy the SS Lesco.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

JerseyGreens said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> > learningeveryday said:
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. I'm not sure. Its made for the Lesco but in theory could fit in other spreaders. Its just a bucket to hold liquid with spray equipment on top but its made for the spreader I use it in so it fits and works well there.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

indeed - safe bet is to just get or use this with the Lesco 80 pounder.


----------

